# Symphonies (a running list)



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

My *favorite symphonies*, _a running list_, for my own sake, because I like to rank things in my life, to give me a gauge on where I am at, where I've been, where I am going, and because it gives me great pleasure to order the loves of my life, and so why not:

1 Mahler, Symphony No. 9
2 Mahler, Symphony No. 5
3 Elgar, Symphony No. 1
4 Sibelius, Symphony No. 5
5 Schuman, Symphony No. 3
6 Mahler, Symphony No. 8
7 Ives, Symphony No. 4
8 Mahler, Symphony No. 2
9 Mahler, Symphony No. 10
10 Ives, Symphony No. 2

11 Elgar, Symphony No. 2
12 Dvorak, Symphony No. 9
13 Walton, Symphony No. 1
14 Brahms, Symphony No. 3
15 Nielsen, Symphony No. 4
16 Vaughan-Williams, Symphony No. 5 
17 Schumann, Symphony No. 2
18 Mahler, Symphony No. 6
19 Brahms, Symphony No. 2
20 Beethoven, Symphony No. 6

21 Brahms, Symphony No. 4
22 Magnard, Symphony No. 4
23 Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5
24 Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6
25 Mozart, Symphony No. 41 
26 Sibelius, Symphony No. 7
27 Mahler, Symphony No. 1
28 Beethoven, Symphony No. 3
29 Martinu, Symphony No. 4
30 Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10

31 Vaughan-Williams, Symphony No. 2
32 Brucker, Symphony No. 6
33 Mahler, Symphony No. 4
34 Messiaen, Turangalila-Symphony
35 Ives, Symphony No. 3
36 Mozart, Symphony No. 39
37 Mahler, Symphony No. 7
38 Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3
39 Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4
40 Copland, Symphony No. 3

41 Sibelius, Symphony No. 2
42 Bruckner, Symphony No. 7
43 Rautavaara, Symphony No. 7
44 Martinu, Symphony No. 5
45 Scriabin, Symphony No. 4
46 Franck, Symphony No. 1
47 Stravinsky, Symphony in C
48 Dvorak, Symphony No. 6
49 Bruckner, Symphony No. 9
50 Britten, Sinfonia da Requiem

51 Prokofiev, Symphony No. 1
52 Nielsen, Symphony No. 3
53 Langgard, Symphony No. 1
54 Harris, Symphony No. 3
55 Bruckner, Symphony No. 4
56 Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
57 Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2 
58 Korngold, Symphony No. 1
59 Schumann, Symphony No. 3
60 Dvorak, Symphony No. 8

61 Dvorak, Symphony No. 7
62 Martinu, Symphony No. 6
63 Roussel, Symphony No. 3
64 Hanson, Symphony No. 2
65 Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3
66 Britten, Simple Symphony
67 Glass, Symphony No. 9
68 Schnittke, Symphony No. 1
69 Schubert, Symphony No. 4
70 Stenhammar, Symphony No. 1

71 Sibelius, Symphony No. 1
72 Simpson, Symphony No. 9
73 Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4
74 Gorecki, Symphony No. 3
75 Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5
76 Alwyn, Symphony No. 3
77 Nielsen, Symphony No. 2
78 Barber, Symphony No. 1
79 Bax, Symphony No. 1
80 Ives, Symphony No. 1

81 Norgard, Symphony No. 1 
82 Schubert, Symphony No. 5
83 Bloch, Symphony No. 1
84 Schuman, Symphony No. 8
85 Schubert, Symphony No. 8
86 Beach, Symphony No. 1
87 Hindemith, Mathis de Maler 
88 Bax, Symphony No. 6
89 Nielsen, Symphony No. 1
90 Schuman, Symphony No. 7

_**entirely aware that "symphony" is a somewhat broad term that could include many other choral/orchestral works, or solo/orchestral works, or a mix of everything, or maybe just drop the root -sinfonia and you have a "symphony" of sorts, and so I did my best to restrict myself to clearly labeled compositions, and to spare the anxiety it would cause me if I were to all of sudden include, let's say, a sinfonia concertante or symphony for tenor and etc, or maybe like symphonic variations -- not happening**_


----------

